

Main Perl 6 Site - perl6.org - fogus
http://perl6.org/

======
adimit
First of all: what an awfully well designed site!

Awful, be cause it looks awful. Well designed, because that's gotta be one of
the most clearly laid out sites I've ever seen on the Internet. You can find
everything you want and that is of relevance to start getting involved in Perl
6. The download button is right there, but surrounded by things you ought to
know first (about the Perl 6 community, documentation, and current efforts.)
All in all, the site looks incredibly inviting to new people, and represents a
nice 'odd-one-out' from the typical stuff you see on the web. You know, stuff
that tries to _look_ fancy, or cramp as much irrelevant information as
possible into site.

Given that what Perl 6 now needs is new guys to work on the project, this site
is nicely done.

Congratulations, Perl 6, if the language looks anything like the site, it will
still look just as awful as Perl 5, but it will be much nicer to read and
understand.

------
akl
First instinct was to compare against websites of other programming languages,
and (despite the poor choice of mascot) it occurs to me that I'm not really
sure what a good programming language website would look like...

Ruby: <http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/> (points for having sample code obviously
placed!)

Python: <http://www.python.org/>

Haskell: <http://www.haskell.org/>

Erlang: <http://erlang.org/>

Perl5: <http://www.perl.org/>

PHP: <http://www.php.net/>

~~~
andreyf
I think the inspiration was at least partially in Smalltalk, which also has a
recurring child-friendly theme. For example:

<http://www.squeak.org/>

------
apotheon
Jesus, it's hideous. I'm suddenly less enthusiastic about Perl 6, and I can't
even articulate a good reason for it. I'm just very turned off by the site.

------
dlsspy
So...perl6's mascot is a bug? That's not a good start.

~~~
mahmud
Perl's previous logo was a horse designed by a committee.

